# Diesel engine vs gas job



## deerecat570 (Apr 16, 2013)

Which do u guys prefer In a tractor and which is easier to maintain


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My opinion............Diesel. Better torque by far, and better fuel economy and they sound way cooler! Diesels are easier to maintain, because you don't have carbs to mess with, no spark plugs to change etc. but if you have problems with the diesel, or fail to maintain them properly, they can get expensive.


----------



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

Diesel,over gas much easier to maintain better power and torque , but beware take care they can be expensive to repair keep them in top shape you won't go wrong .


----------



## abbott (Feb 23, 2013)

I own a 1982 Ford 1900 , it's 32 years old I have owned it for 17 years no problems that were crucial,. I have replaced one Battery, one water pump , one alternator, other than that the Shebaura Diesel 3 cylinder has been outstanding. Parts can be expensive but there are aftermarket parts now available. Just keep it clean , tuned , oil changed and lubed it will serve you well. I use only off road diesel in my unit .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Diesel all the way.


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

I prefer diesel as well, like the sound and the fuel economy, just seem to run smoother too.


----------

